# what a day



## jkbirocz (Apr 8, 2008)

Well I had planned to go to lake Redman again today, but I ended up staying around home and hitting the conestoga again. I went to the spot where I caught my last smallie and fished the same lucky craft pointer. After about 20 cast I was working the lure, not paying attention to where it was, felt a bump and set the hooks right into a huge rock. I fought the snag for 5 or so minutes, not wanting to lose my pointer, then gave up and broke it off. I fished a few other baits, then tied on an x-rap. On my first cast I hooked into the same damn rock I lost my pointer on and ended up losing that too. I fished a while longer then headed back to my apartment. No fish and minus $25.

I got back home and my roommate asked if I wanted to try for some trout. So we headed to the little conestoga, which is stocked. We fished a few holes near where we parked and then decided to walk down stream. As we walked downstream I noticed a bunch of geese on their nests and the males were on guard. My roommate was looking pretty scared of the geese, so of course I had to be the tough guy and tell him "if I see your big a## running from a goose, I'm gonna laugh my a## off." So we walked cautiously around the guarding males and just as I thought we passed the danger zone, I turned around to see the goose flying full speed at me. My roommate turned around and bolted, my dumba## continues staring the goose down and running backwards as fast as I can loosing everything in my sweatshirt pockets as it continued to fly right at me. I have had many run ins with pissed off geese, but this was by far the scariest. It was definately good for laughs, but of course we had to walk back that way to get to the car, which made our laughs turn into worries. Luckily I was able to grab everything I dropped and the geese left us alone. No trout


----------



## Jim (Apr 8, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> Well I had planned to go to lake Redman again today, but I ended up staying around home and hitting the conestoga again. I went to the spot where I caught my last smallie and fished the same lucky craft pointer. After about 20 cast I was working the lure, not paying attention to where it was, felt a bump and set the hooks right into a huge rock. I fought the snag for 5 or so minutes, not wanting to lose my pointer, then gave up and broke it off. I fished a few other baits, then tied on an x-rap. On my first cast I hooked into the same damn rock I lost my pointer on and ended up losing that too. I fished a while longer then headed back to my apartment. No fish and minus $25.
> 
> I got back home and my roommate asked if I wanted to try for some trout. So we headed to the little conestoga, which is stocked. We fished a few holes near where we parked and then decided to walk down stream. As we walked downstream I noticed a bunch of geese on their nests and the males were on guard. My roommate was looking pretty scared of the geese, so of course I had to be the tough guy and tell him "if I see your big a## running from a goose, I'm gonna laugh my a## off." So we walked cautiously around the guarding males and just as I thought we passed the danger zone, I turned around to see the goose flying full speed at me. My roommate turned around and bolted, my dumba## continues staring the goose down and running backwards as fast as I can loosing everything in my sweatshirt pockets as it continued to fly right at me. I have had many run ins with pissed off geese, but this was by far the scariest. It was definately good for laughs, but of course we had to walk back that way to get to the car, which made our laughs turn into worries. Luckily I was able to grab everything I dropped and the geese left us alone. No trout



:LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

Hehehehehe,


----------



## slabmaster (Apr 8, 2008)

i pucker up every time i make a cast with my luckycrafts. i am also not a big fan of geese around the lake. i was fishing a jackpot one night and the geese on the bank decided i was to close. i think about 30 of them flew over my boat and it seemed as though 130 of them crapped on us as they flew over. IT WAS A HELPLESS FEELING! better luck next trip


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2008)

Geese really have no respect. They are the only fowl I dislike. I have no beef with snow geese, but crazy canadians and big farm geese just don't seem to like me. Any other duck will come right up to me while I am fishing. My dad and I used to have a mallard drake follow our boat around the lake day after day. We called him chipper, on hot days when we fished barefoot on the boat chipper would nip at out toes hanging over the boat, wanting a piece of hoagie roll or potato chip. At another lake there was a big mallard farm duck mix that followed me to my car when I was leaving, multiple times. 

And then of course there is the famous, and majestic, LAKE GALENA TURKEY DUCK that has never caused any harm. 







P.S. or should I say BS, I ******** hate losing lucky crafts, this was my fifth lost one 3 sammies and a 2 pointers  x-raps are my #1 bait that I lose, so that was nothing new, it was my last one though, I will have to buy more, it is jerkbait season.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

LMAO - Only you Jake. He is telling the absolute truth, I have witnessed many species of fowl follow Jake aroudn a lake or pond. 

Love the Turkey duck! I have not seen it yet this year


----------



## nicdicarlo (Apr 9, 2008)

Funny story. At least you came out unscathed. Nice signature Jake.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh how I wish you were video taped!!!!


----------



## mtnman (Apr 9, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 9, 2008)

I just remembered I did catch a sunnie on a trout magnet. He had been chasing my tiny husky jerk for a long time. Then I switched to the trout magnet and caught him. So I did beat the skunk...that day was better after all


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 9, 2008)

jkbirocz said:


> I just remembered I did catch a sunnie on a trout magnet. He had been chasing my tiny husky jerk for a long time. Then I switched to the trout magnet and caught him. So I did beat the skunk...that day was better after all



ostpics: *

Just messin with ya*


----------

